# USB Audio interface - output volume all the way to the left but still sound



## Eptesicus (Dec 22, 2017)

I don't know whether it has always done this and that i have only just noticed it or if it is a new problem, but basically, when i turn my Zoom uac-2 audio interface physical volume knob all the way to the left/to the minimum, i still get sound through my monitors. It is extremely quiet but there is definitely some sound still going through so it isn't cutting off/muting the sound completely. 

Is this normal? Obviously if i mute sound in windows nothing comes through and also if i turn my monitors to their minimum volume (knob all the way to the left) no sound comes out either. I just thought volume knob to the left on the audio interface should cut all sound.

Is that normal for there to be still a slight signal/small bit of sound coming through?


----------



## Ed Wine (Dec 22, 2017)

Mine too. Focusrite 2i4.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 22, 2017)

Interesting. Maybe it is just normal then. Can anyone with some technical know how confirm if this is normal operation or not?


----------



## pmcrockett (Dec 22, 2017)

Most volume knobs are potentiometers of some sort, where turning the knob drags a contact along a strip that offers increasing electrical resistance. Depending on the quality/design/whatever of the potentiometer, it's entirely possible that the closed position won't offer full resistance. I wouldn't worry about it unless it's actually affecting how you need to set up your monitoring.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 22, 2017)

Do you have powered monitors btw ? Are they set for +4 or -10 ?


----------



## ironbut (Dec 22, 2017)

Actually, unless you have a transformer type volume pot, your resistive pot is set up as the legs of a voltage divider. And no matter how much you divide it, there's always some voltage. 
In practice, the smaller the resistance, the more difficult it is to make it linear (read expensive). So going down below a certain level without having one channel being significantly louder than the other gets more and more pricey. Some high precision stereo pots cost $1K+.


----------

